# MTB: Case Mt 10/10/10 - bike, video camera, need I say more!!!



## MR. evil (Oct 12, 2010)

Great play ride out at Case Mountain Sunday morning with the trials guys. The footage says it all!

Riders:
Orange shirt – Jamie (rightcoaster)
Blue / red – Me
Hawaiian shirt – Eric
Other guy - Jason


BTW, Randi usually edits the videos. I didn’t feel like waiting and did this one myself. She says it sucks and I pick really bad music. 





http://vimeo.com/15784983


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 12, 2010)

cant get the F#$%#$% embedding to work:evil:


----------



## powbmps (Oct 12, 2010)

Dude, that's some sick riding.  Why is that Rightcoaster guy hopping all over the place like that :wink:.  Nuts!

Do you know if that Yeti is a 575 or ASR5?


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 12, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Dude, that's some sick riding.  Why is that Rightcoaster guy hopping all over the place like that :wink:.  Nuts!
> 
> Do you know if that Yeti is a 575 or ASR5?



Because he can!!!! DUH!

Jason is on a 575


----------



## bvibert (Oct 13, 2010)

Music seemed okay to me...


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow....there is some pretty impressive riding in there. Props to you guys.

And I have no issues with older Weezer.  Nice pick IMO. 8)


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 13, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Wow....there is some pretty impressive riding in there. Props to you guys.
> 
> And I have no issues with older Weezer.  Nice pick IMO. 8)



Her complaint was that the music doesn't go well with the footage


----------



## mondeo (Oct 13, 2010)

Huh, was at Case Saturday and Monday. Decided to rest on Sunday.

Likely done for the season at this point due to some bike transportation issues.


----------

